# Werther-G.R. Male at Trumbull in warren, OHIO!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Werthers*

Please can someone save Werthers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Werther will be gassed this morning!!*

*Please Save Him!! 
Please email the [email protected] and call shelter right AWAY!!!
Please help save this golden retriver from the gas chamber. http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH650&sort=Identifier&preview=1 

You can call the pound if close by or you can contact a local rescue group at [email protected] to help save this sweetie.

Please help save this golden retriever from the gas chamber. http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=OH650&sort=Identifier&preview=1 *
*Werthers
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large 
From: Trumbull County Dog Kennel *

My Contact InfoTrumbull County Dog Kennel 
Warren, OH

Phone: 330-675-2787

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Werthers PFId#10905861

*I am in kennel 14. I am available on 5-24. I am beautiful and full of life. Come in and see if i would fit into your family. ***Must be 18 years of age or older to adopt*** *


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Karen, I just sent emails to Golden Treasures, Golden Endings, Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, and G.R.I.N. He is beautiful, I would take him myself but I even looked up the directions and it's a 10 hour drive.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I got an email response from a person at G.R.I.N.:

"This shelter will not let anyone put a hold on the dog, but GRIN will certainly try to rescue him. Thanks Marie!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

marieb said:


> Karen, I just sent emails to Golden Treasures, Golden Endings, Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, and G.R.I.N. He is beautiful, I would take him myself but I even looked up the directions and it's a 10 hour drive.


 
If you really want him, we've been really great at transports  and can plan a way to get him to you!!! 

10 hrs for a transport would be a piece of cake


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> If you really want him, we've been really great at transports  and can plan a way to get him to you!!!
> 
> 10 hrs for a transport would be a piece of cake


How would the adoption process work - since I'm here? I wonder if there's anyway to find out if he's good with other dogs ... because I would want to make sure he would be ok with Maddie. I could even drive some of the distance too, I could probably drive 3-4 hours.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm bringing Maddie to the vet to get her leg looked at. I'll sign on when I can to see if there's any new information!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought about it for the past couple hours, and as much as I wish I could take him ... it probably isn't the best idea with a puppy right now. I probably should make sure that Maddie is fully trained before taking on a new project ... because he may need a lot of retraining.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marie*

Marie:

Thanks for contacting the rescues.
I understand about Maddie, etc.

Is GRIN going to save him?

****I JUST EMLD. GRIN AGAIN, BEGGING.

Here is a SLideshow of the dogs at Trumbull.
Werthers is gorgeous!!
http://s254.photobucket.com/albums/hh112/TCVols/May 21 2008/?action=view&current=b6b7bca3.pbw*


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Karen, I hope they are. After they responded I sent another email and I haven't heard back yet. I also contacted the petpaws4u email when I was considering taking him ... but then I emailed them back saying it probably wasn't the right time for me to get another dog. I asked them if I could make a donation and if that would ensure he would make it to a rescue. I haven't heard a response from them yet either ...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What have you heard? I can't believe these shelters just kill a perfectly adoptable dog!!!

Our rescue doesn't pay to take dogs out of shelters. Do others pay or do the shelters turn over the dog to a rescue?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

This is the response I got from GRIN earlier today:
"This shelter will not let anyone put a hold on the dog, but GRIN will certainly try to rescue him. Thanks Marie!"

I sent another email but I haven't heard back and I haven't heard back any emails from any of the other places.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

If I paid the cost to adopt him and then transported him to Massachusetts, then I could maybe turn him into a no-kill Golden Retriever rescue out here. I have the email with the information about adopting him and they said they have a transport that could take him to New York. What do you all think?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess if you can afford to pay and then turn him over to rescue, Go For It!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, I probably am crazy to do this but I can't leave him there to die. I sent another email back asking how much it would cost to transport him and then I think I may do it. Or maybe we could get a transport going with members of the forum?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sure someone will that's there!!!
I hope you can get him out before anything happens to him!!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just sent the money to pull him out of the shelter ... hopefully it gets there in time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravo for you for wanting to save him! I saw on the other thread that he is safe and rescue will pick him up. I'm curious why he was going to be put down today, when the listing says "available 5/24".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*mYLISKK*

mylissk:

I wondered the same thing when it said 5/24.
Anyway, I just emld. petpaws and she replied and said :

As far as I know he's still there. I did hear there is possibly a private adopter coming tomorrow.

Becky
Friends of Trumbull Team

MarieB:

Do you think the pound thinks you are the private adopter?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That's why I thought she should call the shelter. 
Do we really not know if the rescue is getting him or not?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure ... I've been talking to Pam Janiw and she said that she will let me know if anything falls through for him. When Debles called the shelter a little while ago they told her that GRIN was going to be taking him and they also mentioned the private adopter ... that's in the other thread.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Is Pam with the rescue that's getting him?
I know it's so hard to be doing this so far away!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I just called the shelter and asked her if a rescue group will be taking him. She said she believes so, she said that GRIN went in and looked at him yesterday. She also said that a private adopter came in to look at him today. Also, the volunteer I spoke to through email said she will tell me if it falls through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marie*

Marie:

Thanks for checking and keep us all posted.

Becky was scaring me with her emails.
As far as I know he's still there. I did hear there is possibly a private adopter coming tomorrow.

Becky
Friends of Trumbull Team


I believe we have another dog being pulled tomorrow. I can have them check on Werther when they are there.

Becky
Friends of Trumbull Team


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

No, Pam isn't with the rescue group that's getting him, Pam is with the volunteers at the Friends of Trumbull County Dog Pound, when I emailed the [email protected] she was one of the volunteers. I just emailed GRIN again asking them if they can let me know if they're taking him.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Well I hope the rescue will be getting him! But if it doesn't work out then I can send the money back and we can try and figure out either the transport process or getting him to a Golden Retriever rescue in Ohio. I asked the volunteer to call me if it falls through for him.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm wondering if he just went up for adoption on the 24th? Because that's when it says he is available on petfinder.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

maybe. But Thanks so much for all you are doing for him!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

You're welcome ... I wish I was close by and could just stop in! I am hoping that he really doesn't go up for adoption until 5/24 and then GRIN will be taking him or a private adopter. I also emailed a bunch of other Golden Retriever rescues earlier today so maybe some of them will look into him also. Karen, if you hear anything back please post it in case the person I was talking to didn't know something ... and when I hear something back I'll post it also.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marie*

Marie:

Thanks for ALL you've done for Werthers.

I will let you know if I hear something and I know you'll let us know, too!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, Becky said she would let me know tomorrow - but what I believe is promising news, one of the other golden retriever rescues I contacted sent me an email:
"Thanks for letting us know- but I think that GRIN has already taken care of 
this dog!
Sincerely,
Cindy"

So things sound good I think and I believe that GRIN should be taking him, we'll just have to watch how things go.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Isn't one of our members a volunteer for GRIN????


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Update??Is he safe?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

No news yet besides that email I got yesterday ... I came on to see if Karen knew anything. I'm going out of town for the rest of the weekend, but the volunteer at the shelter has instructions to call me if something falls through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. the pets4u email addy to see if he was adopted or rescued today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope the rescue group got him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Werthers Needs Help*

I emld. the vol. to see if Werther got saved-oh no!!

5/24/2008 6:08:10 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Hi:

Just checking to see if Werther from Trumbull was adopted or rescued today.
A Lady on Gold. Ret.. Forum wanted to be contacted if he wasn't/

*No we have a lady in east wanting him but not a rescue, we can only pull for rescues, he might be sponsored, can you help with a rescue to take him?

sandy
[email protected]
friends of trumbull co dog pound volunteers*


***CAN SOMEONE FIND A RESCUE FOR WERTHER. SANDY can only pull for a rescue. *


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

What happened to GRIN?? How could they let this fall through??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Confused*

I just heard from one o f the volunteers and here is what she said.
Werther is in danger unless a rescue pulls him Tuesday!!!
These volunteers can only pull for a rescue!


will look for Marie's info, think just emails. She did send $100 for him, but we can't pull for him so far away, VT? So needs a rescue then she said if she can't adopt him she will look for a GR rescue, we can't operate that way she is too far away for the dogs safety. GRIN doesn't take mixes, they probably aren't interested, we sent them many crossposts and pics no reply. Grin doesn't help us if it is the slightest mix. Sorry just the info I have. Theymight have called, but you and I know a call doesn't mean they will pick up, so hope to hear from someone for Tues pull?

Sandy
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld.*

I just emld. these two Golden Ret. Rescues praying they can take Werther:

*Golden Ret. Rescue Resource:*
Contact Information: 
Mailing Address 5671 County Road C 
City, State Zip Delta, OH 43515 
Phone: 419-822-5872 Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Cindy Laws 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: www.gr-rescue.org 
Territory Serviced: NW Ohio and surrounding areas. 

*Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio*
Contact Information: 
Mailing Address 4493 - 286th Street 
City, State Zip Toledo, OH 43611-1914 
Phone: Fax: 
Principal Contact(s): Susan Carlucci 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Web site address: 
Territory Serviced: Northwest Ohio


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

have you heard anything back? Do you have marie's no?

This is awful!!! I thought he was safe because a rescue was going to get him. Can't Sandy say a rescue (Marie) is coming to get him and pull him? Marie acted like she would drive there to save him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest*

This is so confusing. Now I got a msg from Tracie saying GRIN pulled him yesterday morning, yet the volunteer didn't know that.

From the way the vol. explained it she said that Marie was an adopter and in VT and there was not a rescue behind her and they couldn't pull Werther without a rescue.

*Here is the msg. I just got:*

[email protected]

GRIN pulled him yesterday morning. Is there another golden at Trumbull County? 
Tracie - GRIN


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Is there anyone on here that is close by who can stop in tomorrow just to check?? Maybe a phone call first thing in the morning?? Werther appears to be a PB to me, what is the deal with the rescue not taking him?? That is SO frustrating!!! I'm off to look for more rescues in the area, just in case he is still there...

Nicole
"BaileysMom"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This has been so frustrating! That shelter has 0 communication among it's staff. I have called twice and emailed them and gotten different answers every time. 
I don't know who is close to the shelter who could help. So upsetting not knowing what's happening with Werthers!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news for Werther!! GRIN did pull Werther!!*

Here is the email I just rcvd. from Tracie of GRIN!!

I personally picked him up yesterday and I specifically asked them if they had any other goldens and they said no, so yes, I know we pulled a golden from there yesterday for sure, unless another golden has shown up there in the meantime? 
Thanks, 
Tracie - G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org

*TO Debles: *The shelter volunteers, [email protected] have always answered me. The Shelter would not.


----------



## DONNIE (May 14, 2008)

That is so great!!! I'm glad to hear he was picked up and will find a happy home.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Yay!! Maybe a call to double check in the morning is worthwhile??


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just got back. Sorry I went away for the weekend. He has been rescued, here is the email I received: 

"We got this lively boy and named him Gifford. 

Have a good holiday!

Chris"

I'm very glad he is safe and the rescue got him! (The email was from a person at GRIN)


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I didn't know they wouldn't have let me take him without a rescue! They didn't tell me that before I sent the money ... but I am glad it all worked out for the best! I hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. What a relief!
Thanks Karen. I had called the shelter twice and talked to two different people and then I left a message once when they didn't answer the phone. I bet they are so sick of me!!!! No wonder they didn't answer my email. : )


----------

